#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-10-26
<elias_> c'è qualcuno?
<Palombo> 'sera a tutti
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-10-27
<Tiranno_> .
<Fo5150> Buonasera a tutti!
<ltanese> buona sera :)
<pasqoo> salve
<primes2h> ciao a tutti, manca valix ma dato l'ora direi che possiamo iniziare lo stesso.
<primes2h> Ciao a tutti e benvenuti
<primes2h> l'agenda si trova qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Riunioni/20111027
<primes2h> se volete intervenire scrivete "/me si prenota", che quando viene inviato appare così
 * primes2h si prenota
<primes2h> una raccomandazione per i nuovi: le riunioni servono per discutere l'organizzazione del gruppo.
<primes2h> se avete domande sulla procedura, su come si riporta un bug oppure
<primes2h> se non avete capito qualcosa domandate, in qualsiasi momento, in #ubuntu-it-test ma non durante la riunione.
<primes2h> La durata massima della riunione è di 2 (due) ore.
<primes2h> Un'altra cosa importante che si fa al inizio delle riunioni, a vantaggio del LOG, è presentarsi.
<primes2h> Scrivete il vostro nome, in questo modo:
<primes2h> --> Sergio Zanchetta
 * njin is Fabio Marconi
<letozaf__> --> Carla sella
<ltanese> --> Luigi Tanese
<Fo5150> --> Fabrizio Orsini
<xdatap1> --> Paolo Sammicheli
<mapreri> -->  Mattia Rizzolo
<pasqoo> --> Pasquale Colaianni
<primes2h> ok, direi che possiamo andare avanti
<primes2h> Il primo punto all'ordine del giorno è la verifica dei test della Final di Oneiric.
<primes2h> qui c'è la tabella di copertura dei test effettuati prima del rilascio della FInal, se notate errori ditelo tranquillamente
<primes2h> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SergioZanchetta/TestOneiricFinal
<primes2h> Ci sono commenti?
<valix> ciao a tutti scusate il ritardo
 * darkvision si presenta
<darkvision> buona sera e scusate il ritardo
<njin> ragazzi, scusate ma è troppo tardi per me, alla èprosima, ciao
<primes2h> visto che arrivato valix passo la parola a lui, per quelli che sono appena entrati ho mostrato la tabella di copertura per la final di Oneiric
<primes2h> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SergioZanchetta/TestOneiricFinal
<primes2h> vai pure valix
<valix> passo la parola a darkvision 
<darkvision> sono appena entrato
<darkvision> qual'era l'argomento?
<valix> scusate sono appena entrato
<valix> allora abbiamo visto le coperture dell'ultima iso testata
<valix> in questo ciclo di test si sono aggiunte anche le immagini DVD che hanno una copertura ancora scarsa
 * darkvision si prenota
<valix> anche perchè sono più complesse
<valix> quindi per prima cosa cerchiamo di valutare se qualcuno vuole cambiare la sua adozione
<valix> per coprire meglio tutte le immagini
<valix> darkvision: prego
<darkvision> volevo proprio proporre
<darkvision> di cambiare adozione
<darkvision> visto che ubuntu è molto coperta
<darkvision> x64
<darkvision> posso passare a ubuntu DVD
<darkvision> mi spieghi perchè sono più complesse /valix
 * primes2h si prenota
<valix> darkvision: complesse perchè dovrebbero far perdere un po' più di tempo nella masterizzazione, ma non complesse perchè più difficili
<valix> darkvision: se hai concluso passo la parola a primes2h 
<darkvision> primes2h: prego
<primes2h> oltre alla versioni DVD, la copertura è un po' scarsa anche per Xubuntu e Lubuntu i386.
<primes2h> Avrebbero bisogno di un po' di amore :-)
<primes2h> ho finito
 * darkvision si prenota
<valix> primes2h: ha perfettamente ragione, bisognerebbe adottare maggiormente le derivate minori, anche perchè chi è scontento di unity sta passando a xubuntu e lubuntu, quindi sono molto importanti
<valix> darkvision: prego
<darkvision> a questo punto credo sarebbe meglio se adottassi Xubuntu
<darkvision> che ne pensate?
<valix> darkvision: l'adozione è una scelta personale e puoi cambiarla anche in un secondo momento, quindi s vuoi testare xubuntu per me va bene
<Fo5150> \me si prenota
<valix> prego Fo5150 
 * Fo5150 si prenota
<Fo5150> niente volevo solo dire che io già settimana scorsa ho cambiato da Ubuntu desktop i386 a Ubuntu DVD x86
<valix> Fo5150: perfetto
 * primes2h si prenota
<valix> primes2h: prego
<primes2h> no, scusa, volevo dire una cosa ma mi sono accorto che avevo visto male ;-)
<valix> primes2h: :)
<valix> se nessun altro vuole intervenire possiamo passare al punto successivo in agenda 
 * Fo5150 torno subito riavvio il modem
<valix> ok
 * valix Varie ed eventuali 
 * primes2h si prenota
<valix> primes2h:  prego
 * xdatap1 si prenota
<primes2h> in quest'ultimo periodo  ci sono stati diverse persone nuove che si sono presentate in lista, e alcune hanno richiesto un tutor. Dato che quelli attuali seguono già alcune persone io proporrei di aggiungere forze nuove
<primes2h> chi , tra i presenti, collabora con il gruppo da più di un rilascio?
<primes2h> Quindi almeno da Natty se non prima in maniera continuativa
<darkvision> io, ma sono poco reperibile. riesco giusto a testare
<darkvision> tra università e lavoro ho davvero poco tempo...putroppo :(
<primes2h> darkvision: non c'è problema :-) se non sbaglio anche letozaf__ è con noi da un po'
<letozaf__> io ?
<primes2h> letozaf__: si, saresti interessata a fare il tutor?
<letozaf__> ok! pensavo solo che di Natty non ho testato molto
<letozaf__> potrei provare, ma voi che pensate che ho "l'esperienza" ?
<letozaf__> mi sento una novellina
<primes2h> letozaf__: beh, direi che l'impegno che hai messo nei portatili ti faccia onore
<letozaf__> :) 
<letozaf__> va bene ok, pero' magari ti scrivo che mi spieghi meglio  
<valix> sono d'accordo con primes2h, letozaf__ ormai sei esperta nei test :)
<primes2h> secondo me andresti benissimo
<letozaf__> ok
 * xdatap1 supporta la candidatura di letozaf__ a tutor
<valix> direi allora che si può aggiungere  letozaf__ nel comitato di accoglienza
<valix> passo la parola a xdatap1 
<xdatap1> grazie valix 
<xdatap1> un paio di comunicazione di servizio
<xdatap1> all'uds dovrei tenere la sessione su questo gruppo e sulle attività di test
<xdatap1> non l'hanno ancora schedulato, vi manderò un messaggio appena ne ho evidenza
<xdatap1> altra cosa, partecipando da remoto tenete d'occhio il topic delle iso localizzate
<xdatap1> nella 12.04 pare ci saranno e dovremo testare almeno la nostra ;)
<xdatap1> finito. Grazie a tutti
 * darkvision si prenota
<valix> grazie xdatap1 
<valix> passo la parola a darkvision 
<darkvision> non ho capito bene cosa voleva dire xdatap nell'ultima parte "partecipando da remoto tenete d'occhio il topic delle iso localizzate"
<darkvision> iso localizzate?
<valix> darkvision: credo, se mi sbaglio xdatap1 corregimi, intendesse le iso sincronizzate con rsync o zsync
 * primes2h si prenota
<valix> darkvision: ok?
<darkvision> va bene
<valix> primes2h: prego
<primes2h> valix: darkvision: penso invece intenda le ISO localizzate completamente nelle varie lingue
<primes2h> cioè una ISO per ogni lingua
<xdatap1> rieccomi. Si scusate la brevità. È come dice primes2h 
<primes2h> dovrebbe essere una novità per la 12.04
<valix> primes2h: perfetto avevo capito male anche io
<primes2h> una bellissima novità tra l'altro
<primes2h> siete d'accordo? ;-)
<valix> primes2h e xdatap1 le iso saranno gestita da ogni loco team?
<valix> primes2h: è una grande novità
<xdatap1> valix, l'idea è quella, ma viene discussa all'uds
<xdatap1> valix, quella italiana si, noi siamo abbastanza
<xdatap1> valix, magari altre lingue si arrangeranno diversamente
 * primes2h si prenota
<valix> prego primes2h 
<primes2h> aggiungo solo che se si concretizza, si aprirebbero nuovi scenari per il gruppo test
<primes2h> as es. i test delle traduzioni
<primes2h> s/as/ad
 * letozaf__ si prenota
<primes2h> per controllare typos o altro
<primes2h> o parti non tradotte
<primes2h> finito
<valix> la parola a letozaf__ 
<letozaf__> volevo solo capire il discorso del test delle traduzioni
<letozaf__> ma intendete controllare che tutto sia stato tradotto, non controllare
<letozaf__> come tradotto, penso.
<letozaf__> non andremmo
<letozaf__> a sovrapporci al gruppo traduzioni ?
<letozaf__> finito
<primes2h> letozaf__: era solo un'ipotesi di estensione dei casi di test
<valix> letozaf__: i tratterebbe di controllare errori di battitura e le parti non tradotte, non dobbiamo fare un controllo semantico delle traduzioni, ma solo sintattico.
<xdatap1> se posso aggiungere...
<xdatap1> il grosso da testare non è la traduzione in realtà
<xdatap1> ma la *non* traduzione
<Fo5150> Ragazzi vi do la buonanotte che per me si è fatto tardi poi rileggo il log domani, se c'è qualcosa vi contatto nella ML!
<valix> ciao Fo5150 
<xdatap1> ovvero stringhe nuove che o non sono tradotte oppure non sono nemmeno traducibili
<xdatap1> per errore dei programmatori
<xdatap1> e poi si, typo ti battitura ecc
<xdatap1> tipo questo: ti battitura LOL
<Tiranno_> anchio stacco e vi auguro la buonanotte (leggerò il log)
<Tiranno_> notte
<valix> perfetto, qualcuno a qualche domanda da fare sul gruppo test? se qualcuno dei nuovi a qualche dubbio
<valix> s/ a qualche dubbio/ha qualche dubbio
<xdatap1> vado pure io. notte a tutti!
<valix> notte xdatap1 
<valix> ok, quindi direi di chiudere qui la riunione
<darkvision> va bene ragazzi...buona notte a tutti
<valix> su questa pagina troverete il log della riunione: wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Riunioni/20111027
<darkvision> alla pr
<darkvision> ossima
<valix> ciao darkvision 
<primes2h> notte a tutti!
<vds> bye bye
<ltanese> ciao darkvision
<mapreri> ok. notte a tutti allora.
<letozaf__> notte
<valix> notte
<ltanese> notte a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-10-28
<Palombo> 'sera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-10-27
<cecco> help. Mi è andata via la luce mentre avevo iniziato da un pò l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 12.10. Riacceso il pc e selezionato nel dual boot ubuntu compare la scritta ubuntu e poi lo schermo diventa e rimane nero. Cosa posso fare per ritornare alla vecchia versione o procedere con la nuova? 
<DD3my> cecco, vai nel canale ubuntu-it
<DD3my> li c'è il supporto di ubuntu
<cecco> grazie, per l'informazione.
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-10-21
<mapreri> Posso sempre aiutarti a imparare a leggere, se vuoi...
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-10-25
<bertolottipf> Ciao
<bertolottipf> come va?
<bertolottipf> Hai
<bertolottipf> Hi
<bertolottipf> Sorry
<bertolottipf> How are you?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-10-25
<Acn0w> hi o/ :D
<jeremie2> Buonasera
<nicotano> buonasera
<ic3d> hellp!
<krabador> buonasera a tutti 
<mlazzari2> ciao a tutti
<ic3d> hello!
<Gwaihir> ciao!
<Letozaf_> Ciao a utti
<Dix78> buonasera a tutti :D
<mapreri> quanta gente che non si sentiva da ere :)
<Janvitus> sera
<trekfan1> 'sera
<Acn0w> meglio tardi che mai mapreri ;)
<mlazzari2> positivo mapreri 
<mapreri> mlazzari2: giàgià
<Claudinux> \o
<mlazzari2> oh Claudinux 
<Claudinux> mlazzari2: :-D
<Janvitus> spettiamo altri 5 min
<DktrKranz> 'sera
<Janvitus> ciao
<giulux> buonasera
<Dix78> mapreri, Janvitus quando siete pronti direi che si può iniziare
<alevipri> signori buonasera
<Janvitus> per me...
<Janvitus> sera
<mapreri> Dix78: chiaramente non sono pronto, sto ancora a scrivere stronzate nell'altro canale
<mapreri> dammi un min solo, a parte gli scherzi
<mapreri> ok.
<mapreri> #startmeeting Riunione dei gruppi
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 25 19:33:07 2016 UTC.  The chair is mapreri. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mapreri> #chair Janvitus Dix78 
<meetingology> Current chairs: Dix78 Janvitus mapreri
<mapreri> #topic presentazioni
<mapreri> un saluto per il bot!
<mapreri> <<--->> Mattia Rizzolo
<mlazzari2> → Matteo Lazzari
 * DktrKranz è Luca Falavigna
<nicotano> nicola amalfitano
<Janvitus> Gianvito Cavasoli
 * Dix78 <--> Diego Prioretti
<jeremie2> → Jeremie Tamburini
<alevipri> → Alessandro Viprati
<Claudinux> --> Claudio Arseni
 * Acn0w is Alessandro Cecchin
<ic3d> <--> Dario Cavedon
<Letozaf_> -> Carla Sella
<gaspa>  -> Andrea Gasparini. Ciao bot
<tokijin> Mauro D'Aloisio
<giulux> →giuliano gramegna
<Gwaihir> → Milo Casagrande
 * totopalma → Salvatore Palma
<krabador> krabador  ---> insightthekrab 
 * trekfan1 -> enrico pinelli
 * pietroalbini --> Pietro Albini
<mapreri> pietroalbini: niente freccietta unicode fancy oggi? :)
<Janvitus> dunque, nel frattempo che chi manca si presenta spiego alcune cose: la riunione è stato indetta solo pe ri capigruppo perché c'è un po' da parlare, anche di cose "delicate", e anche perché se no si prolunga a dismisura
<pietroalbini> mapreri, sta riunione mi ha colto di sorpresa! non ho avuto tempo di prepararmi!
<Janvitus> gli altri son ben voluto, ma preferiremmo che intervenissero solo i "boss", ma nulla toglie la parola a un intervento pertinente
<Janvitus> *voluti
<mapreri> chiaramente si interviene chiedendo la parola, come son sicuro tutti hanno esperienza :)
<Janvitus> scritto questo, vorremmo capire se per ogni gruppo c'è un rappresentante
<Janvitus> io e giulux siamo per il forum
<Janvitus> altri?
<mlazzari2> io e jeremie2  doc
 * pietroalbini -> web, sm, chiedi (anche se faccio poco li)
<Janvitus> attimo
 * DktrKranz e gaspa per il Gruppo Sviluppo
<nicotano> io e totopalma gruppo CD Ubuntu
<Gwaihir> io e Claudinux per il gruppo traduzione
<Janvitus> ok, partiti lol
<totopalma> io per il gruppo promo
<Claudinux> Letozaf_ e io per test
 * ic3d per il gruppo promo
<alevipri> → SocialMedia/NL
<krabador> → GruppoIrc 
<mapreri> → Gruppo FCM
<Janvitus> #topic Situazione dei gruppi
<mapreri> #save
<Janvitus> come già avete potuto notare con  l'elelzione dell'ultimo consiglio, la situazione dei gruppi, almeno di alcuni, non è delle più resee. Alcuni esistono attualmente solo sulla carta, alcuni sono dormienti, alcuni poco attivi, ecc. ecc.
<Janvitus> (scusate gli errori, mani fredde, appena si scaldano...)
<Janvitus> quindi vorremmo capire la situazione interna di ogni gruppo, se mancano collaboratori, come è l'attività, se ci sono problemi, se non si ha un amministratore. Quindi direi di chiamare in causa di volta in volta. Anticipo subito che la questione mancanza di collaboratori sarà l'argomento successivo, che è collegata alla membership
<Janvitus> quindi partirei dal gruppo web, visto che è il solo, per ora, ad esser stato contattato perché si rischiava di non aver aggiornamenti del sito per l'uscita della 16.10
<mapreri> #subtopic Gruppo Web
<pietroalbini> allora
<pietroalbini> anche se qualcuno ha lasciato il gruppo di recente, le persone ci sono per contribuire
<pietroalbini> c'è stato un (grosso) periodo di pausa dato principalmente da altri interessi/burnout dei membri più "anziani" del gruppo, con i membri più giovani che quindi non sapevano bene come muoversi, e ciò ha portato a ~ un anno e mezzo di quiete nel gruppo
<pietroalbini> c'è stata comunque una riunione del gruppo recente e stiamo piano piano ripartendo
<pietroalbini> il problema più grosso è che il sito di produzione attuale è poco mantenibile, e quindi stiamo lavorando ad un refresh completo (con una nuova piattaforma ed il nuovo stile grafico)
<pietroalbini> la parte tecnica è quasi completa, e bisognerà iniziare adesso a lavorare sui nuovi contenuti
<pietroalbini> poi al meeting puntiamo di dare una grande spinta al tutto durante il jam
<mapreri> domanda: a parte te chi c'è di admin vero?   (ricordo Riccardo e ic3d)  e restano abbastanza membri "anziani"?
<pietroalbini> (per la parte degli aggiornamenti del sito, la parte "base" - download e homepage - sarebbe stata aggiornata comunque, il resto dei contenuti è sempre più complesso mantenerli aggiornati date alcune limitazioni di drupal)
<ic3d> Riccardo non si vede da tempo, non ricordo se ha lasciato definitivamente, ma credo sia preso da altri impegni
<pietroalbini> mapreri, adesso come admin siamo io e ic3d, io che mi occupo principalmente della parte tecnica e dario della parte contenutistica
<pietroalbini> poi c'è deshack che presto ritornerà anche lui a contribuire, focalizzandosi più sull'aspetto design/frontend/quellarobainjschenoncapisco
 * pietroalbini ha finito
<mapreri> ic3d: Riccardo ora è a Monaco a studiare, ma l'ultima volta che l'ho sentito qualche settimana fa non sembrava avesse alcun tempo libero per tornare a contribuire anytime soon; non so se ha altri impegni oltre all'uni.
<ic3d> mapreri: ecco
<Janvitus> dunque, non voglio passare per l'azzannatore seriale, però in una comunità quando qualcuno non è presente/dispinobile/non ha tempo lo fa sapere ed eventualmente si prendono contromisure. faccio l'esempio su Web, ma vale per qualsiasi altro gruppo: ci sono state segnalazioni sul forum di errori/mancanze di davvero poco conto, cose che si potevano modificare in 2 minuti
<Janvitus> ora, tutti qui contribuiscono per hobby, però se qualcuno si prende l'impegno o lo mantiene o comunica la sua poca volontà, nessuno gli potrà dire nulla, ma francamente (parere personale questo) far parte di un gruppoo e non contribuire non è l'atteggiamento giusto nei confronti di tutti
<ic3d> Janvitus: frequento poco/niente il forum, se qualcuno ci aiuta e ce lo segnalo gli sarò eternamente grato
<Janvitus> ic3d: era un esempio, l'ultimo in ordine temporale, non te la prendere ;)
<ic3d> Janvitus: ho chiesto una mano, non me la sono presa
<mapreri> (IRC ha un bot che notifica #ubuntu-it-web di nuovi thread sul forum nel canale del gruppo, idem per promo; se siete into IRC e avete bisogno di un rely del genere si fa presto ad averlo)
<Janvitus> ic3d: vado un po' OT, ma qui poterbbe risponderti pure giulux
<ic3d> mapreri: frequento IRC solo durante le riunioni
<krabador> ok, non si stava censendo i singoli gruppi? 
<Janvitus> il tuo gruppo ha una sezioen sul forum, se fai parte del gruppo  e non la controlli, perché l'avete richiesta? il forum fa parte della comunità, non è un essere a se stante (non leggerla in maniera polemica)
<Janvitus> krabador: si è uscito un po' dal giardino
<Janvitus> comunque, il ragionamento vale per tutti i gruppi, poi il discorso si raccorderà con la membership
<Janvitus> visto ceh sei intervenuto krabador, direi che tocca al gruppo IRC
<Dix78> Insomma web è pronto per ripartire! Ottima notizia pietroalbini :)
<ic3d> Janvitus: è solo una questione di mancanza di tempo
<mapreri> #subtopic Gruppo IRC
<Janvitus> krabador: ci sei?
<krabador> il gruppo irc, nella sua attività di gestione della risorsa irc, ed in particolar modo il canale di supporto, consta avere un numero stimabilmente sufficiente di operatori per svolgere il proprio lavoro. Nell'ultimo anno a causa di rilevantissime vicende personali, parte dell'organico storico è meno presente,con l'unica conseguenza, di ritardare quello che puo' esser l'esercizio di alcune funzioni di manutenzione della risorsa
<krabador> nell'ultimo periodo il gruppo si è riunito al fine di ottimizzare quest'ultima problematica, con imminenti conseguenze in tal senso 
<giulux> quanti siete in gruppo irc ? (attivi intendo)
<krabador> giulux, operatori di cui poter contare un'attività affidabile e costante, 6 
<mapreri> io posso anche aggiungere che in tutto l'anno solo una persona è venuto a lamentarsi di essere stata "ingiustamente bannata" su IRC, che a occhio è un netto miglioramento della media…
<Janvitus> quindi, non avete nessun problema o richiesta mi par di capire, giusto?
<krabador> Janvitus, non in senso spicciolmente amministrativo 
<krabador> del gruppo 
<Janvitus> bene, andiamo avanti o qualcun altro ha qualcosa da scrivere a proposito di irc?
<krabador> nonostante quanto descritto opportunamente dalla pagina wiki del gruppo, l'attività principale , è il supporto tecnico 
<krabador> recentemente ho parlato con alevipri al fine di ottimizzare quelli che possono essere i diretti contributi degli operatori irc, che si trovano non solo piu' che spesso ad avere a che fare con pagine wiki obsolete, ma prevalentemente mancanti 
<krabador> e molto piu' che spesso nella posizione di poter apportare modifiche/correzioni/integrazioni  
<alevipri> krabador fa rifeimento al fatto che la pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoOperatoriIrc non era editabile dai membri stessi del gruppo
<krabador> abbiamo convenuto , con gli altri operatori, che sarebbe un nostro grande vantaggio, essere ammessi come gruppo, tra coloro che possono contribuire in scrittura al wiki 
<alevipri> krabador posso?
<Janvitus> direi che magari questa problematica la riportate dopo quando interverrà il gruppo wiki
<krabador> alludendo alla possibilità di ottimizzare anche in senso contrario, la comunicazione degli altri gruppi, al nostro, in tal senso 
<krabador> per il momento ho finito. 
<krabador> alevipri, prego 
<Janvitus> krabador: quindi per te c'è poca comunicazione fra gruppi?
<alevipri> ok allora passo (era comunque un problema riguardante le pagine del gruppo irc sul wiki, non del loro operato o dei canali irc in generale)
<krabador> Janvitus, si, avverto molto questa cosa, quantomeno apparentemente
<Janvitus> allora direi che potremmo discutere dopo o in un'eventuale nuova riunione
<Janvitus> direi che tocca al Wiki :)
<jeremie2> Per wiki si intende Documentazione, giusto? :-D
<Janvitus> #subtopic Gruppo Wiki
<Janvitus> si scusa
<Janvitus> -.-
<mapreri> #undo
<meetingology> Removing item from minutes: SUBTOPIC
<Janvitus> è l'abitudine
<mapreri> #subtopic Gruppo Documentazione
<jeremie2> OK vado!
<jeremie2> In generale è un buon momento per il Gruppo Doc.
<jeremie2> - ASPETTI POSITIVI -
<jeremie2> Negli ultimi 2 anni sono entrati nello staff nuovi elementi. Oltre che per la buona volontà hanno portato buone idee per attrarre più contributi dagli utenti.
<jeremie2> 3 punti fondamentali hanno migliorato le cose:
<jeremie2> 1- Semplificazione delle regole per partecipare.
<jeremie2> 2- Farsi pubblicità (articoli sul planet con relativo echo sui social).
<jeremie2> 3- Cercare di mettere in evidenza guide che incuriosiscono/attraggono utenti.
<jeremie2>  
<jeremie2> - ASPETTI NEGATIVI -
<jeremie2> Siamo privi nello staff di esperti sulla piattaforma utilizzata (moinmoin).
<jeremie2> Fondamentalmente le attività sulla documentazione vanno avanti lo stesso, però in caso di problemi o migliorie da apportare, la mancanza si fa sentire.
<jeremie2> Quest'ultimo punto credo che sia una problematica comune ai vari gruppi
<jeremie2> Un tempo chi costituiva i gruppi erano esperti sistemisti/programmatori
<jeremie2> Ora abbiamo dei buoni ambienti in cui operare... ma per manutenzione e nuove opere possono essere problemi.
<mlazzari2> ma non esisteva un gruppo sistemisti?
<jeremie2> mlazzari2 credo che non sia mai veramente decollato.
<Janvitus> direi
<mlazzari2> io credo che sia una delle lacune più pesanti...per tutti i gruppi ;)
<jeremie2> Aggiungo giusto una cosa..
<jeremie2> In merito alla problematica di avere permessi speciali sulle pagine
<jeremie2> Quando è necessario, chi fa parte dei gruppi e ha necessità di avere proivilegi
<jeremie2> amministrativi sulle pagine, può rivolgersi a noi del gruppo doc
<jeremie2> Per il momento ho concluso. Se ci sono domande...
<Dix78> jeremie2, quindi unica richiesta è avere dei sysadmin?
<jeremie2> Grosso modo si
<pietroalbini> (non c'era anche il problema dello spam?)
<jeremie2> pietroalbini si, è un problema collegato.
<alevipri> pietroalbini quello è un esempio del perchè servono esperti sistemisti/programmatori
<Dix78> lo stesso problema di spam c'è stato sul wiki internazionale quindi credo che anche un programmatore o un sistemista avrebbe dei problemi a risolverlo
<Dix78> _credo_
<jeremie2> Può darsi.
<mapreri> comunque stiamo lavorando anche a quello (mancanza di un gruppo sysadm funzionante)
<mapreri> la mancanza di un programmatore del gruppo che possa fare cose a un livello "di admin" del wiki è però un problema del gruppo
<jeremie2> Basta qualcuno che ci sappia fare.
<Janvitus> #subtopic Gruppo Forum
<jeremie2> Se è del gruppo doc o sistemisti.. a me va bene lo stesso :)
<giulux> Per quanto riguarda gruppo forum direi che la situazione è soddisfacente
<giulux> abbiamo 10 mod attivi in modo sufficientemente costante
<giulux> non ci sono problemi evidenti, a parte qualche carenza tecnica per quanto riguarda l'avanzamento della piattaforma, su cui potrà dire meglio <janvitus
<giulux> per ora credo che basti
<Janvitus> brevemente, io con i CSS non ci so fare, e serve un tema aggiornato per la nuova versione del software del forum. mesi fa avevo mandato una mail in ML gruppi, ma nessuna risposta :)
<Dix78> Janvitus, mi sembra fossero pervenute della candidature tramite forum 
<Janvitus> e il forum va aggiornato perché l'attuale versione sta andando in EOL (non avrà più alcun tipo di supporto e fix)
<pietroalbini> anche se non mi piace troppo tirare in ballo altre persone, quando deshack finirà di sistemare il tema del nuovo sito potremmo chiedegli di portare le modifiche anche sul forum
<Janvitus> beh... alcune lasciavano a desiderare, diciamo
<Janvitus> ok, magari lo contattiamo privatamente
<pietroalbini> di per se, tutti gli stili che abbiamo fatto per il sito fino ad adesso ma che non sono riferiti esclusivamente al sito web li abbiamo messi in un repository apposito
<pietroalbini> http://code.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu-it-web/ubuntuit-vanilla-theme
<pietroalbini> per cercare di rendere uniforme lo stile il più possibile
<Janvitus> si, ma il tema del forum è proprio CSS e basta
<Janvitus> e devi conoscerlo abbastanza bene
<pietroalbini> quel repo è tutto css :)
<Janvitus> comunque, se giulux non ha nient'altro da aggiungere, possiamo andare oltre?
<giulux> andiamo oltre
<Janvitus> #subtopic Gruppo Test
<Janvitus> a voi
<mapreri> Claudinux, Letozaf_: ping
<Claudinux> Per quanto riguarda il gruppo test, l'attività e completamente fermaù
<Claudinux> *ferma
<Claudinux> questo è dovuto al fatto che già molto tempo fa, in altre riunione
<Claudinux> è stato comunicato che l'attuale struttura dei test, rende inutile l'esistenza di un gruppo "locale"
<Claudinux> i test sono gestiti in meniera "molto" pià complessa direttamente a livello internazioanleù
<Claudinux> nouvi contributori non ce ne sono stati assolutamente
<Dix78> Claudinux, basta dirottarli verso il gruppo QA internazionale oppure c'è qualcosa da fare come gruppo italiano?
<Claudinux> Dix78: come gruppo italiano le uniche attività potreebbero essere solo i test delle iso 
<Claudinux> prima del rilascio
<Claudinux> ma sono comunque test che nel tempo hanno "perso" importanza, perché comunque anche quelli sno stati inglobati al livello centrale
<Claudinux> se Letozaf_ non ha nulla da aggiungere io avrei finito (se non ci sono domande)
<Letozaf_> no non ho niente da dire
<Dix78> Claudinux, anche se hanno perso valore potrebbero essere un buon punto di inizio per chi poi vorrà contribuire al gruppo QA internazionale
<Claudinux> Dix78: ni
<Claudinux> è fondamentale indirizzarli direttamente verso il QA team
<Claudinux> è lì che avviene il vero testing
<Dix78> Claudinux, quindi si può considerare un progetto concluso? 
<gaspa> se posso, Dix78, Claudinux,  secondo me no. Se non sbaglio, per come era stato pensato, il gruppo test italiano era mirato a persone senza particolari conoscenze.
<Claudinux> Dix78: dal mio putno di vista sì, se non come ho detto, solo per avere un primo approccio in lingua italiana che ti dica, devi rivolgerti al QA team...
<Claudinux> gaspa: si
<Claudinux> gaspa: vero ciò che dici, ma nel tempo la stessa canonical, per come la vedo io, non ha seguito questa linea creando testing molto più mirati che richiedono tempo a disposizione e comptenze differenti
<Claudinux> molto differenti
<Claudinux> per un periodo si è puntato molto sulla stessa scrittura dei test
<Claudinux> ( Letozaf_ lo confermerà visto che ha contribuito attivamente )
<Letozaf_> Diciamo che il testing e' cambiato molto e siamo arrivati anche a livelli di programmazione di test in Python
<Letozaf_> ma questo non vuol dire che non ci siano persone che possono solo testare le ISO o trovare bug
<Letozaf_> di cui fare il report 
<Letozaf_> il testing sarebbe aperto a tutti i livelli di conoscenze
<Letozaf_> pero' il sistema e' si' centralizzato sul qa tracker e quindi fa capo al gruppo QA internazionale
<Letozaf_> noi possiamo solo provare a trovare persone che vogliono testare e fare in modo di metterle in contatto
<Letozaf_> con il gruppo internazionale
<Dix78> Letozaf_, quindi senza QA internazionale non sarebbe possibile fare alcun test?
<Letozaf_> no, si puo' solo che non ha senso, i dati sono raccolti sui vari tracker appunto per essere
<Letozaf_> poi analizzati centralmente, non ha senso fare un test senza riportare il risultato ottenuto a livello internazionale
<Dix78> beh però magari serve una mano per qualche utente italiano ad utilizzare certi strumenti?
<Letozaf_> si quella e' la funzione del gruppo test Italiano
<Dix78> Ok perfetto. Volevo capire se avesse uno scopo oppure fosse solo un rimandare gli utenti al QA Team
<Dix78> scusate ma non conosco l'argomento quindi non mi rendo conto della situazione. 
<Dix78> io non ho altre domande...
<Janvitus> #subtopic Gruppo Promozione
<Janvitus> a voi, ovviamnte sono incclusi i sottogruppi
<Janvitus> *inclusi
<ic3d> La situazione del Gruppo Promo è parecchio diversificata 
<ic3d> ci sono progetti attivi e al completo di risorse
<ic3d> altri sono di fatto... "sospesi"
<ic3d> ne parlavo con totopalma, i progetti "sospesi" sono da mettere sotto revisione
<ic3d> l'idea che avevamo era di rimettere un po' tutto in discussione
<ic3d> (fatti salvi ovviamente i progetti attivi, che funzionano bene)
<nicotano> per il gruppo CD Ubuntu la situazione è soddisfacente, se fisiologicamente si è passati a una drastica riduzione delle richieste, 
<ic3d> al meeting faremo un jam per ripensare da zero la promozione e trovare nuove idee
<nicotano>  è molto migliorata la percentuale di richieste evase attestandosi a circa il 48% rispetto al 27% del 2012
<ic3d> non c'è molto altro da dire
<Dix78> ic3d, ci sono progetti urgenti da rivitalizzare? Serve gente? Servono strumenti?
<ic3d> Dix78: nessun progetto in se è urgente, serve gente
<alevipri> vi lascio finire poi parlo per SocialMedia
<ic3d> Bisogna dire che Ubuntu si "vende bene" anche senza il nostro aiuto, di fatto è la prima distro che le persone usano quando passano a Linux
<Dix78> ic3d, ma noi possiamo (e dobbiamo) usare -promo anche per attirare gente nella comunità e non solo per promuovere il sistema operativo
<ic3d> quello che possiamo fare è aumentare il tasso delle persone che passano a Linux, ma appunto di questo ne parliamo al meeting
<ic3d> Dix78: quella è l'altra "gamba" della Promozione
<Dix78> ic3d, personalmente sono molto interessato a quella gamba lì :D
<ic3d> Attirare nuove persone a contribuire è molto più difficile che invogliare le persone a usare Linux
<Dix78> Ok questo comunque sarà un discorso generale e non solo di -promo... quindi io ho finito
<ic3d> Credo che si possano ottenere più persone a contribuire solo se più persone passano a Linux
<ic3d> Tra quelle che passano a Linux, è naturale che una parte si chiederanno come "ricambiare"
<ic3d> Molti di noi sono qui per questo
<ic3d> (io sono qui per questo)
<totopalma> in passato sono stati aggiunti nella newsletter articoli riguardanti la richiesta di collaborazione, ma sono state poche le persone che successivamente hanno bussato alla porta ...
<Janvitus> andiamo oltre? poi ovviamente ne discuteremo in privato con ognuno dei gruppi, olter che faremo altre riunioni
<ic3d> io ho finito (e devo anche staccare, vista l'ora)
<alevipri> solo due info su SocialMedia/Newsletter
<tokijin> devo andare; ciao
<alevipri> la gestione delle risorse sociali funziona bene e senza intoppi (canale telegram compreso)
<alevipri> da qualche tempo la newsletter è stat inglobata in SM, questo ha permesso di migliorare il lato "organizzativo"
<alevipri> sono state apportati alcuni cambiamenti nello stile ed è stata rivista, togliendo rubriche vecchie e introducendone di nuove
<alevipri> rimane il solito problema: la partecipazione di redattori
<alevipri> abbiamo aperto la collaborazione a persone che occasionalmente inviano articoli, pare funzionare
<alevipri> finito
<Janvitus> bene
 * ic3d saluta tutti e va a nanna!
<Janvitus> #subtopic Gruppo Sviluppo
<mlazzari2> notte
<DktrKranz> Il Gruppo Sviluppo è praticamente fermo. Non ci sono praticamente forze fresche e i membri storici sono principalmente attivi solo in Debian.
<DktrKranz> Questo è anche conseguenza delle attività di Canonical, che ha trasformato Ubuntu da una distribuzione di software a una serie di progetti più o meno singoli (Unity, Snappy, etc...)
<DktrKranz> Il gruppo MOTU a livello internazionale non ha molta più fortuna, da quanto mi risulta... ormai la componente universe/multiverse è poco gestita
<DktrKranz> Al momento chi vuole contribuire ha maggiori possibilità in Debian o in uno dei gruppi di sviluppo dei progetti maggiori
<Janvitus> cosa pensi che si dovrebbe fare?
<DktrKranz> se poi consideriamo che sia io che gaspa abbiamo altri impegni, direi che siamo in stallo
<DktrKranz> mah, difficile a dirsi, dato che anche la comunità internazionale è pressoché ferma
<DktrKranz> teoricamente bisognerebbe focalizzarsi su qualche progetto, ma analogamente al gruppo Test, probabilmnete ha più senso collaborare direttamente là
<Janvitus> a qusto punto direi di si
<Janvitus> ma ne possiamo discutere in un secondo momento, se ti va
<DktrKranz> ok
<Janvitus> qualcos'altro da aggiungere?
<gaspa> nulla da aggiungere, lato mio.
<Janvitus> #subtopic Gruppo Traduzione
<Janvitus> e FCM
<mapreri> io posso confermare, che semplicemente mi son spostato da fare merge in ubuntu, a fare QA in Debian
 * DktrKranz saluta
<Gwaihir> il gruppo traduzione è molto calmo e c'è poca attività, su tutti i fronti: poche traduzioni da fare (la maggior parte arriva da upstream o ci sono veramente poche nuove traduzioni introdotte da ubuntu), ma anche poche persone attive o che abbiano voglia di sporcarsi le mani
<Gwaihir> volendo di traduzioni (non indispensabili) da fare ci sarebbero (anche se sarebbe sempre meglio farle nei rispettivi portali/gruppi di traduzione), ma mancano persone che abbiano tempo poi di revisionare/controllare le traduzioni
<Gwaihir> ho l'impressione che quando qualcuno si approccia alla traduzione per la prima volta non abbia ben idea di cosa sia il lavoro: richiede tempo e pazienza
<Gwaihir> nell'ultimo anno poche persone (forse una... ma probabilmente nessuna) si sono fatte avanti/presentate in mailing list, qualcuno c'è ma sono comunque pochi e saltuari: lasciano qualche traduzione, correggono qualche cosa ma poi spariscono
<Gwaihir> di per sé non la reputo una situazione drammatica, ma si corre il rischio che lo possa diventare sul lungo termine
<Gwaihir> se il trend di nuove stringhe da tradurre si mantiene come ora, non ci sono grossi problemi
<Gwaihir> questo è tutto per lo meno da parte mia
<Dix78> Gwaihir, quanti membri effettivamente attivi conta in questo momento il gruppo?
<Gwaihir> attivi? meno di 5
<Gwaihir> "ufficiali" (nel team) sono 8
<Gwaihir> (mi pare... devo ricontrollare su Launchpad)
<Claudinux> Aggiungo solo che l'abitudine di approvare/aggiungere traduzioni non revisionate da parte degli sviluppatori )soprattutto per ubuntu phone) non aiuta ....
<Gwaihir> si 8, ma non tutti sono attivi/presenti
<Janvitus> FCM invece, si sa qualcosa?
<Claudinux> mapreri: dovrebbe sapere qualcosa
<mapreri> #subtopic Gruppo FCM
<mapreri> Lo stato è che il progetto è fermo, punto.  Motivi non sono chiari a me del tutto, ma di sicuro: 1) molti contributori anche storici si sono volatilizzati o comunque hanno lentamente ridotto le attività fino al nulla 2) probabilmente io che laggo moltissimo?  Da un triumvirato di admin siamo rimasti a due e ora son da solo; avevamo fatto un anno fa o giù di lì e le cose non si erano mosse.
<mapreri> Il risultato è che ora il progetto è fermo e siamo indietro di tipo 1,5/2 anni di numeri, c'è pure un numero che è interamente bloccato su di me che devo sostanzialmente solo pubblicare, ma la motivazione per fare anche una cosa del genere (farei anche un'altra revisione, mi prenderebbe forse 2/3 ore soltanto) è abbastanza poca.
<mapreri> Il progetto meriterebbe moltissimo però, mi dispiace vederlo in questo stato ma davvero non sono pronto nemmeno io a lasciarlo andare; IOW: c'è bisogno di qualcuno che prenda in mano il tutto, e faccia in modo che i contributori restino tra noi; io sono pratico di cose logistiche, ma un leader è molto di più di un organizzatore.
<mapreri> ho finito.
<Janvitus> credo manchi solo
<Dix78> mapreri, pensi che si possa rimettere in piedi il gruppo?
<Janvitus> scusate, erore
<Janvitus> *errore
 * nicotano saluta, buona notte a tutti leggerò il log
<Dix78> FCM Italia, ancora oggi, a diverse visite alla pagina facebook nonostante il progetto sia fermo. (sono amministratore social anche per FCM FYI)
<mapreri> Dix78: penso di sì, ma c'è bisogno di qualcuno che prenda e vada in ML a spronare tutti.  Non serve essere admin di nulla per fare una cosa del genere davvero, e chiunque può farlo, quindi non credo che sia davvero tutto bloccato su di me.  Compito di un admin del gruppo fcm dovrebbe essere solo di caricare il pdf finale sul sito, gestire l'archivio interno e i permessi dei vari servizi, il resto è davvero tutto libero
<Dix78> quindi secondo me è un progetto che potrebbe funzionare
<Dix78> mapreri, "leader è molto di più di un organizzatore." [Citazione]
<mapreri> non ho idea di come farlo ripartire per bene, ma sì, sono convinto che possa funzionare in qualche modo
<Dix78> well allora ne parliamo in ML o su telegram :)
<mapreri> sure
<Janvitus> qualcos'altro da aggiungere?
<mapreri> non su fcm
<Janvitus> allora direi che rimane solo Chiedi
<Janvitus> #subtopic Gruppo Chiedi
<mapreri> ah, pietro non è più online
<mapreri> gli è andata in malora la connessione a causa di un incidente fisico col modem
 * Dix78 non vede nessuno del gruppo Chiedi
<mapreri> o il router
<mapreri> Dix78: uh?
<mlazzari2> ragazzi..io vado notte ..mi leggerò il log
<Dix78> non c'è nessuno che può parlare di chiedi... neanche dadexix86 
<Janvitus> attimo solo ragazzi
<mapreri> ah, sì
<krabador> ci sono step successivi alla presentazione dei singoli gruppi? 
 * Gwaihir stacca, leggerà il log domani/tra qualche ora
<mapreri> Dix78:  era quello che volevo dire anch'io
<krabador> perchè se è solo limitata a questo... 
<Janvitus> ci sarebbe da discutere su alcune cose della membership, ma ci siamo dilungati davvero sui gruppi
<Janvitus> ma sono sicuro che sarebbe una discussione che prenderebbe davvero un sacco di tempo, se siete d'accordo facciamo un'altra riunione in merito
<Dix78> per me +1 per rimandare
<Janvitus> perché si corr eil rischio di finire alle 2
<Janvitus> pure 3/4
<alevipri> → chiuderei qui
<gaspa> Janvitus, ma tipo cominciare a discuterne in ml?
<mapreri> il mio coinquilino va in palestra ora, io ho ancora molto tempo libero :)
<Janvitus> gaspa: per me cambia poco
<gaspa> mapreri, voglio il tuo coinquilino!
<Janvitus> potremmo anche discutere qualche minuto qui e poi spostare la discussione in ML
<krabador> io sono d'accordo, ma credo che debba essere a breve termine
<Janvitus> però in ML si dilunga
<krabador> beh, con il calcolo giusto dei tempi, anche tutto questo poteva essere spostato in ml
<Janvitus> ma di certo non voglio imporre agli altri il metodo migliore, quindi a vostra discrezione
<Claudinux> Janvitus: anche perche io non è che ho ben capito lo scopo raggiunto fino ad ora... (perdonatemi ho i miei tempi...) la situazione dei gruppi era nota...
<gaspa> Claudinux: salutarci tutti, è ovvio :)
<Janvitus> non a tutti, ed era giusto anche fare una riunione, da quanto non se ne faceva una? da un bel po'
<Claudinux> gaspa: :-D
<mapreri> krabador: qui abbiamo passato 3 ore e c'è una panoramica molo completa di tutto u-it e senza tanti sfronzoli tipici che appaiono via email, inoltre aspettare risposte da tutti i gruppi ci avremmo messo molto, molto di più, e ancor di più a raccoglierle insieme.
<mapreri> gaspa: non stai usando UTF-8.  malemalemalemale.
<krabador> mapreri, non ho fatto domande... 
<gaspa> io eviterei di fare discussioni, Janvitus, se pensi che abbia senso anticipare qualcosa bene, altrimenti facciamo in altro momento.
<Janvitus> allora
<krabador> infatti, si mette ai voti una seconda riunione? 
<gaspa> mapreri,  	💩	💩  no?
<mapreri> gaspa: either hai appena cambiato, o il tuo client fa mix (come di default fa xchat…)
<gaspa> infatti uso xchat
<mapreri> il tuo messaggio delle 10:07:22 ha un carattere non-utf8 al posto di quello che penso dovesse essere una 'è' :)
<Janvitus> ultimamente di richieste di membership non ce ne sono, che sia per un fatto di ricambio, di gente che preferisce altri posti, eccetera
<Janvitus> oltre a sistemarle per vedere chi è attivo e chi no, l'idea (di Dix78 se non ricordo male) era di far proporre la membership a gente meritevole direttamente dai gruppi
<Dix78> direi di continuare la discussione in ML. é passata mezzanotte ormai e molti sono andati a dormire
<krabador> se lo stato attuale sarebbe far mettere ai voti una candidatura da parte di chi non è mai presente per rendersi conto dell'operato del candidato, effettivamente un'evoluzione ci vuole
<Janvitus> esempio: giulux che è amministratore del forum, nota un tizio che da un sacco di supporto sul forum, gli utenti lo seguono e merita approvazione, ne parla con gli altri membri del gruppo e propone prima al tizio, e poi al consiglio la membership
<Janvitus> una candidatura indiretta, in poche parole
<alevipri> non vorrei sembrare impertinente, ma questo è stato fatto da Jeremie con il sottoscritto
<jeremie2> Secondo me dovrebbero anche essere inseriti degli automatismi.
<jeremie2> Chi fa già parte attivamente di un gruppo da un certo tempo dovrebbe automaticamente avere la membership.
<Janvitus> lo scopo è di avere un ricambio e non un ristagno come ora, e di proporre gente che magari da sola non lo farebbe mai
<Janvitus> la richiesta, intendo
<alevipri> Janvitus intendo dire, dovrebbe già essere così se nessuno si fa avanti per conto proprio
<Janvitus> no, non lo è
<Janvitus> o almeno, non è mai capitato che mi ricordi
<Claudinux> ultimamente, per come l'ho vista io, la membership è stata vista come un punto di arrivo, quindi, una volta che hai l'indirizzo ubuntu.it.org hai già raggiunto il tuo scopo...
<Janvitus> quindi, noi non facciamo altro che ufficializzare la cosa
<Janvitus> ed è qui che è sbagliato
<mapreri> se qualcuno la vede così, c'è imho qualcosa di molto sbagliato
<Janvitus> comunque, se avete alte idee o suggerimenti, potete proporre ora o in un'altra riunione, così avete anche il tempo di rifletterci
<alevipri> ho capito ora, il "capogruppo" del caso propone la caondidatura del tizio
<krabador> alevipri, dimostra ulteriormente l'urgenza di intervenire ufficialmente in tal senso 
<Janvitus> esattamente
<alevipri> (scusate è tardi, mi ci vuooe più tempo per capire)
<Claudinux> mapreri: ti riferisci a ci
<mapreri> Claudinux: al tuo "la membership è stata vista come un punto di arrivo, quindi, una volta che hai l'indirizzo ubuntu.it.org hai già raggiunto il tuo scopo..."
<Claudinux> *ciò che ho scritto io?
<mapreri> non so se è te che lo pensi così o cosa, ma il punto è, se c'è questa idea in giro, è un problema.
<krabador> mapreri, senza processare intenzioni, è assolutamente un fatto che membership dormienti sono un gran numero,e di essi quelli che si ricordano di esserlo solo per non far scadere la membership, la maggioranza
<Claudinux> mapreri: ti posso garantire che ci sono state persone che in -trad, sono con l'accesso al gruppo, senza membership, hanno ragionato così
<gaspa> secondo me bisogna mostrare sui social le foto dell'osteria Broccaindosso, vedrete che le membership fioccheranno!
<mapreri> krabador: sì
<mapreri> concordo
<mapreri> e bestemmio ogni volta che ci penso
<Claudinux> gaspa: lol
<krabador> mapreri, concordo :D
<mapreri> gaspa: perchè non vieni al meeting tu, che ci voglio andare quest'anno
<mapreri> devo ricordarmi di prenotare domani…
<mapreri> che sono in iper ritardo
<gaspa> mapreri, pensavo di fare un salto, si'
<mapreri> gaspa: eh, finchè che non ti segni u.U
<Janvitus> dunque, altra riunione o ML?
<alevipri> chiaramente la membership non è a vita: se non si partecipa, dopo un anno dovrebbe giustamente decadere
<gaspa> mapreri, perchè non so in che momento riesco a esserci ;)
<krabador> Janvitus, +1 riunione
<alevipri> non si può far nulla in tal senso?
<giulux> direi ML + altra riunione per tirare le conclusioni
<Janvitus> alevipri: lo avevo pensato pure io, se non sbaglio è così per quella internazionale
<mapreri> gaspa: vabbè, penso che broccaindosso sappia gestire un posto in più, ma per il pranzo non è detto (e soprattutto: dovrai pagartelo a meno che qualcuno non si ritiri o canincal mi mandi soldi in più per sbaglio)
<alevipri> so che si rinnova personalmente, ovvero ogni anno io devo rinnovare la mia
<mapreri> Janvitus: no, @ubuntu.com è come quella .it, una volta che c'è l'hai te la rinnovi te e nessuno te lat oglie
<alevipri> mapreri ok, ma non possiamo tenere gente che non fa nulla, non è un premio la membership
<mapreri> alevipri: è un riconoscimento di un contributo sostanziale, quindi meh, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che non sia a vita, se voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo
<Claudinux> alevipri: e se uno per un anno non può contribire? Perde la membership?
<krabador> mentre qualche member si vanta al bar, il consiglio ha rischiato di non formarsi per una mancanza di votanti 
<Janvitus> Claudinux: lo segnala, non sparisce come alcuni hanno fatto :)
<Janvitus> krabador: il discorso è tutto li
<Claudinux> Janvitus: vedi in GNOME, togliamo le traduzioni a tutti quelli che non hanno potuto contribuire per un anno?
<Claudinux> :-)
<krabador> se la linea dei "rappresentanti dei gruppi" si conferma in maniera costruttiva, essendo ogni member membro di uno o piu' gruppi, puo' tranquillamente stare al rappresentante del gruppo in questione confermarla, entro un margine di tempo , che puo essere un anno 
<krabador> o indice di collaborazione quantificabile con un criterio inerente al tipo di lavoro svolto nel guppo in questione 
<Janvitus> facciamo  pure 2
<krabador> esatto 
 * Dix78 consiglia: ragazzi cercate di chiedere la parola altrimenti non ne usciamo vivi
<alevipri> Se vogliamo dare un riconoscimento alle persone, che questo sia un pezzo di carta con firma del consiglio e tanto di ringraziamenti
<devfil> ragazzi, buonasera, <- Devid Filoni, potrei avere la parola pur non c'entrando niente con la membership? (non ho un -it)
<Dix78> e consiglio anche, visto l'argomento alquanto complicato, di continuare la discussione in un'altra sede. Basta decidere tra IRC o ML
<alevipri> la membership serve ad altro, ad esempio accedere al sito e pubblicare in u-it/news
<krabador> Dix78, Janvitus ha chiesto, e secondo me dovremmo votare
<Claudinux> per me ML
<Janvitus> vediamoc ehha da dire devfil e poi decidiamo
<Janvitus> *che ha
<Janvitus> (ora è al stanchezza :D)
<alevipri> chiaramente è anche un riconoscimento, ma non è "solo" questo
<alevipri> (ho finito)
<devfil> grazie, proporrei soltando che la membership fosse assegnata solo in base all'appartenenza a uno o più dei gruppi della comunità, io personalmente mi sono assentato per molto tempo per motivi personali e Milo mi ha pingato a proposito e mi ha rimosso dal gruppo -trad-it capendo che non avevo tempo a disposizione
<devfil> in questo modo la membership l'avrebbe chi effettivamente continua a contribuire ed i capogruppo conoscono chi è attivo o meno essendo i team launchèad ad approvazione di un amministrazione
<devfil> (almeno alcuni)
<devfil> fine :)
<giulux> dico la mia?
<krabador> alevipri, infatti potrebbe ogni rappresentante, in base al tipo del lavoro del proprio gruppo , stillare un criterio per reputare un membro gruppo, meritevole di membership ubuntu 
<Janvitus> ci sarebbe un problema, chi contribuisce con il supporto sul forum irc, wiki, chiedi ecc sarebbe fuori, perché se per ogni utente ceh da supporto lo facessimo entrare nel gruppo avremmo gruppi molto numerosi :D
<devfil> ciò che intendevo è che se poi si perdono tutte le appartenenze ai gruppi la membership verrebbe rimossas
<devfil> sto più pensando ai team la cui membership viene rinnovata da un amministratore
<Janvitus> certo, am ti faccio un esempio: nel forum come in IRc e altro, nel gruppo di sono solo i moderatori, e se dovessimo fare entrare ogni utente... beh, capisci da solo la difficoltà
<krabador> Janvitus, se c'è un "affollamento" , giustamente conta il parere del rappresentante, in concomitanza con le intenzioni del soggetto, che magari partecipa ma non è interessato 
<jeremie2> → Chiedo la parola
<giulux> anche io
<Janvitus> vai giulux, hai chiesto prima
<giulux> Il problema è forse più ampio: se il mio scarso inglese non mi inganna membership=far parte di un gruppo →se il gruppo non esiste (nel senso che non ha un rapporto abbastanza costante) inevitabilmente viene vista come medaglia da mettersi sul petto. Quindi il problema è come si teine in vita una comunità
<giulux> tendenzialmente sono per un certo automatismo partecipazione ai gruppi = membership (quindi temporanea) + eventuali persone che pur non partecipando formalmente ad un gruppo, diano sostanziale contributo
<giulux> occorrerebbe poi, come dicevo, trovare il modo (riunioni periodiche) di far incontrare i partecipanti e scambiare le rispettive esperienze e proposte.
<giulux> finito
<krabador> la partecipazione ad un gruppo pero', non puo' essere condizione necessaria e sufficiente , se non cambia qualcosa,per la membership ubuntu (se deve ancora esistere una carica del genere) 
<Janvitus> jeremie2: vai
<jeremie2> Anche secondo me possono coesistere entrambe le realtà: sia chi appartiene ai gruppi e chi non appartiene. 
<jeremie2> Se su forum/wiki si vedono persone meritevoli, possono tranquillamente richiedere (o essere invitati a richiederla) la membership.
<jeremie2> Parlando di chi già fa parte dei gruppi.. è assurdo ad esempio che chi partecipa già da anni non abbia diritto di voto per il consiglio (!)
<jeremie2> Nel gruppo doc rinnoviamo l'appartenenza ogni 31 Maggio
<jeremie2> Nel momento in cui gli amministratori decidono di rinnovare
<jeremie2> la fiducia, significa che la persona in questione ha già
<jeremie2> i meriti anche per la membership
<jeremie2> cioè, sta contribuendo attivamente.
<jeremie2> Tutto questo tenendo di conto
<jeremie2> che a molti di per se la membership non interessa
<jeremie2> ma permette di svolgere alcune attività: eleggere il consiglio, scrivere sul planet, fare conferenze, ecc..
<jeremie2> (conferenze in nome di ubuntu-it)
<jeremie2> Forse c'è un corto circuito culturale
<jeremie2> ma credo che molti il riconoscimento non lo vedono come qualcosa che debba essere chiesto.
<jeremie2> Finito.
<Janvitus> direi ch, jeremie2 e giulux hanno colto il punto
<Janvitus> *che (e io non so scrivere)
<Janvitus> qualcun altro?
<alevipri> interessante (mi piace!)
<krabador> proporre soluzioni e votarle in riuniuone, non credo che non ci siano 10 minuti, per un +1 
<giulux> io direi di fissare una nuova riunione per decidere, preparata da dibattito in ML
<Janvitus> si sa come vanno ste cose, le proposte vengono fatto, poi le si discute... non basta qualche ora, o facciamo una nuova riunione o in ML. io preferisco la prima, 
<devfil> jeremie2: hai perfettamente espresso quello che intendevo (non so più scrivere qualcosa che abbia senso a quest'ore :) )
<Janvitus> oppure come dice giulux
<Janvitus> così si rifà una riunione, che secondo me in una comunità è sempre cosa buona e giusta, ma ci si arriva già preparati
<alevipri> devfil non sei l'unico :)
<alevipri> +1 per rimandare a ML+riunione quando siamo più lucidi e numerosi
<krabador> per il log, si possono tenere i voti tutti insieme? 
<Janvitus> quali voti?
<alevipri> giulux jeremie2 praticamente nella vostra proposta i members sarebbero tutti questi → https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it
<krabador> se rimandare o meno a rinuione. 
<mapreri> quindi, dichiariamo chiusa questa riunione!
<alevipri> + quelli che non partecipano a nessun gruppo (per cui andrebbe creato un gruppo LP a parte)
<mapreri> #topic saluti & baci
<mapreri> o/ gn8! è quasi l'una da voi in Italia!
<mapreri> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 25 22:58:52 2016 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2016/ubuntu-it-meeting.2016-10-25-19.33.moin.txt
<Janvitus> krabador: anticipiamo su ML e poi riunione
<jeremie2> alevipri è da valutare, secondo me non ha senso tenere gente inattiva e ormai avulsa dal contesto
<alevipri> jeremie2 la penso come te, i trofei da mettere sul caminetto non fanno al caso nostro
<krabador> ma non solo non ha senso, non c'è neanche niente di sbagliato nel rilevaglielo 
<krabador> buonanotte a tutti 
<alevipri> va studiata
<alevipri> ad esempio, penso che alcuni gruppi non facciano come -doc i cui membri vengono rivalutati ogni anno dagli admin
<giulux> alevipri x questo ML+riunione
<alevipri> yep
<Janvitus> lo facciamo pure noi, a settembre
<alevipri> altrimenti comincio a divagare
<Janvitus> quando cadono el foglie...
<Janvitus> ah no, quello è ottobre
<Janvitus> giulux: dobbiamo cambiare scadenza
<Janvitus> asd
<devfil> lol
<giulux> potremmo fissare una scadenza comune x tutti i gruppi, ad es 2 novembre:)
<giulux> data non casuale
<Dix78> giulux, "come far scadere tutte le membership in un solo colpo"
<jeremie2> giulux +1
<Dix78> nessuno sarebbe in casa per rinnovarle
<jeremie2> Buona notte a tutti! Ci si ribecca in mailing o qui o anche a Bologna :)
<Janvitus> Dix78: stai portando rogna...
<Janvitus> notte
<alevipri> notte
<devfil> notte!
<alevipri> scappo anche io
<giulux> notte a chi resta, io mollo
<Dix78> notte giulux :)
<Janvitus> vado pure io, notte
<devfil> notte
<cristian_c> .
<Dix78> cristian_c, serviva un punto fermo, grazie
